# How Many Use GoPro Cameras?



## Buzz13

Hello All,
I don't currently own a GoPro or any other type recording camera, but I'm looking into buying one (looking at the new GoPro Hero5 4K) and I want to know if anyone had any positive or negative feedback. I mainly want it to record fishing trips and family outings. Any and all input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BATWING

Im on my 2nd one and now using the HERO4. Both are mostly paper weights now. Way to much effort and time getting the recordings into something that is usable. The GOPRO video editing app is terrible and most of the other 19 products i have tried needs about 2hrs work per 1min of video editing. 

Much more easy to just use your iphone.


----------



## Bobby

Got a gopro and a Garmin Virb XE. I will always go to the Garmin.

http://virb.garmin.com/en-US#product-virbxe


----------



## Mojo281

I have owned several GoPros over the years and love them!! All depends on what you are wanting to capture on video. 

You likely will never record in 4K, 1080 is plenty HD. Eats up memory, battery, computer memory, and most computers can't even process true 4K...


----------



## Slip

I have two GoPro 3s and one GoPro 4 and all are the Blacks. Mostly use the 4Black, but sometimes use all three at same time and edit different views in final video. They are nly good if you do a lot of video. Battery life is bad, but for quality of video, they are great.


----------



## crabtrap

My Chinese "Gopro" looks and works just like its real cousin...probably made at the same plant. Got a whopping $40 tied up into it! I use it as a computer web cam. I'll suction cup it onto the rear quarter panel of my truck and use an app to view it via WiFi on my phone as a backup cam. I use the same suction mount inside as a dash cam. Of course I mount it on my boat or kayak to catch all the fishing fun. Came with a neat wrist band remote too. It can do 4K but I don't feel the need to use it. Took about 4 weeks to get it but they were great about shipping notification and tracking.
http://www.tomtop.com/search/4k-action-cam.html


----------



## pknight6

I used a GoPro when I had my GoldWing. Got some great video of rides through the Colorado Rockies and up the Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline drive. They take great video and you can get kits to attach them to practically anything. I would only use a GoPro if you intend to attach it to a vehicle, helmet, etc. If you are doing handheld video, most digital cameras (or phones) would be easier to use.


----------



## captMike

I don't have one and will not until they have zoom, when taking pics on boat of fish, you don't get a good pic until the fish is nearly in net. Just food for thought. Had a little Kodak that worked as good for lots less money.


----------



## maskale

What do you plan to do with the video? 

I have 5 of them, they have all been good cameras. If you want long battery life then get a 3+black or 4 silver or black and get battery backpacks for them. One battery will give you 6 hours of recording plus 6 hours standby time. 

I have a Hero 5 and session 5, but haven't been able to really test them out. The only reason to get the 5 is for the image stabilization and a few other features. The 5 will not accept backpack batteries. 

In daylight there is not much difference between them. You want to shoot in 1080p 60. So the 3 and up will give you that. 4K at 30fps will give some blur during fast motion. 

The gopro app is not pro software, but it can make nice videos, you just need to learn to use it and yes editing takes time. 

You want to catch all the action, but remember the more you record the more you have to sort though and edit, so don't film 2 hours of boat riding. There will be some things you miss cause the camera wasn't on, but that's just the way it is, unless you are prepared to swap out SD cards, batteries and edit all that footage.


----------



## maskale

You need a decent computer to edit HD video. A 5 year old $500 computer wont cut it.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Save your money! Go pros kinda suck at everything.... As far as apps go the easiest one is IMovie, if you have a mac. Also, don't get caught up in the go pro commercials. Fun fact those commercials are not filmed with go pros! at least not all of them. You can buy a decent DSLR camera for the price you pay for a go pro.


----------



## Brady Bunch

I love my GoPro and other recording devices but with saying that- GoPro's are what you make of them.

For all those above who give them a thumbs down, check out my video below from my recent trip to Costa Rica and then check out my other videos on my Youtube page. I primarily shoot with a GoPro 3+ Silver (1080), I also have a DJI Phantom (4k) and my girl has a Sony Action cam (4k).


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

That was a cool video. Good job. I noticed toward the end it appeared you were zooming out. Which camera did you use for this video?



Brady Bunch said:


> I love my GoPro and other recording devices but with saying that- GoPro's are what you make of them.
> 
> For all those above who give them a thumbs down, check out my video below from my recent trip to Costa Rica and then check out my other videos on my Youtube page. I primarily shoot with a GoPro 3+ Silver (1080), I also have a DJI Phantom (4k) and my girl has a Sony Action cam (4k).


----------



## BMowatt

If you want go pro cameras, I have 3 with all the accessories I will make you a great deal on. PM me
Also have a DJI Phantom Professional w/hard case I would sell.


----------

